# Danios nipped swordtail's sword to stub!!!!



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

have 4 danios, one male swordtail, a female platy, 1 cory cat, 1 female betta in a 20 long tank with a bio-wheel filter, a few live plants, gravel, and no ammonia or nitrite. Nitrate is like 5 or so. Dunno. Anyway, this morning i came down to see the sword (a bit new, got him 13 days ago. hm. 13. anyway...) and he was in the corner with his fins clampe, or so I thought, when i realized he didn't have his bright red black-striped sword but a stub left! 
At first I was like "darn. I got fin rot" and then i saw a couple danios trot over and nip at the stub. Then they left like "I didn't do nothing". Ergg. They kept it up. I debated whether or not with myslef to put him in a breeder trap or not. It would separate him, but then again, he always fancied the algae and plants. So I left him. I came down this evening to see his in the corner, his dorsal fin in bad shape, his sword still a stub, his gonopodium all funny and ripped, and he was lying on his belly on the gravel. I coaxed him into a cup and put him in a breeder trap. I did a quick WC, but should i knock up the temperature...anything? It's like 77 Farehnheit now.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The temperature should be just fine. What you need to do is get the Swordtail out of the tank with the Danios if that is what is causing the problems. There is a large chance the Swordtail will die from stress, but there is still a chance it will live. You either need a different tank, a tank divider, or to sell the fish to someone else to take care of it (Or sell the Danios, seems how they are more aggressive). The other thing you could do is get the Swordtail some friends (other Swordtails) that he can travel with in the tank to backup each other if anyone starts to pick on him or the others. The breeder trap just isn't enough space for the fish. The fin should grow back just fine without anyone picking at it, but not as good as before.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

what u got are rouge danios......either the sword tail goes or the danios. and yea the guy will die from stress of being picked on. sorry hum. i dont suggest a breeder i would suggest a QT....dose it with stresscoat to help him on his way.....

Cheers!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my danio killed 3 guppies and a rainbow fish. gave her back to the store. very pretty fish with long fins but very aggressive- killed her mate also.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

My danio was picking on all other fish so i used him as a feeder fish for our cichlids. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

lol smark. thats one way. generally there is just one rouge....if you can find out which one it is the other pretty much get in line. i used to move the rouge wild danios out and the others sobered up pretty fast back in 94 95 when i had a 75 GL.

i have noticed this. if the danios are kept in smaller shoals they get nippy. i used to have 14 danios along with guppys and they were quite alright.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

smark said:


> My danio was picking on all other fish so i used him as a feeder fish for our cichlids. Problem solved.


LOL, nice. I have only fed an Algea Eater to a crayfish once, because it was killing my goldfish, but that was awhile back. Now I feed goldfish to my fish. XD


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i have noticed this. if the danios are kept in smaller shoals they get nippy. i used to have 14 danios along with guppys and they were quite alright.


Yeah I was going to make the exact same point. Having danios in small groups may lead to aggression - kind of like tiger barbs. I have around 7 of them, and they are with long finned fish, and they are fine. It can also depend on the group of danios you have.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Zakk, you said in the chat you had 17...nvm. 

He died, btw. 

Mods, I guess you can close this thread.


----------

